# Nassim Haremein, sage or fraud?



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

This guy has some really far out theories, which if are true, would make our existence something much much more than we experience. I'm on the fence when it comes to this guy. I've seen stuff debunking him then be personally debunking the debunkers. What do you guys think?


----------



## chrmc (Nov 5, 2012)

Never heard about him. Can you share some more info and perhaps some links (besides the obvious Wikipedia one)?


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Well he's been removed from Wikipedia because they say he's not credible. But he essentially  thinks hes found a way to unite Einstein's field equations with the rest of physics and claim that a 64 point tetrahedron( a 3D start of David) is the geometry of the universe and all that's in it. If you google his name you'll find a plethora of videos on him. My advice if you do watch them, is to be skeptical, as nobody agrees with him and his work isn't peer reviewed. But he has good arguments going for him which is why I'm on the fence


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 5, 2012)

New Age mysticism dressed up in pseudoscientific costume with no actual science behind it.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

So far is seems that way, but most scientist just refute him without actually inquiring into what he's saying.  I don't believe him, but what I agree with about him is that there needs to be a unified theory, just it has to be done using proper scientific method. He self taught himself physics, in his van. Thats not credible.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 5, 2012)

widows son said:


> He self taught himself physics, in his van.



Down by the river?  :wink:


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Haha probably, he's pretty far out there


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not sure of this persons theory's, but I have heard some similar to what you describe, and some of them seem credible, such as Richard Hoagland and "torsion physics", based around the circle inside a triangle, a very ancient symbol. It perfectly describes the great Red Spot of Jupiter and the odd cloud movements of Venus.


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 6, 2012)

Triangle inside a circle, my mistake.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Nov 6, 2012)

For an excellent study of quantum mechanics with a mystical slant that is grounded, scientific, and wonderfully esoteric...

Please do yourselves the favor of reading Dr. Casey Blood's work.  You will not regret it.


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure esoterica is credible in the eyes of the scientific community.


----------



## goldwing850108 (Nov 6, 2012)

Another good book on the subject is the Bible


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

For physics? I don't think so brother.


----------



## daddyrich (Nov 6, 2012)

The Bible? Wow.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 7, 2012)

widows son said:


> So far is seems that way, but most scientist just refute him without actually inquiring into what he's saying.


 
Scientists have limited time and resources. Scientists can either do science or spend months or years "refuting" elaborate and detailed rubbish that will be altered ad hoc for every critique. In the end, nobody will be convinced, since there is always the convenience of conspiracy against the Guru for his adherents to retreat to.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 7, 2012)

goldwing850108 said:


> Another good book on the subject is the Bible



Please elaborate on this--what specific physics is found in the Bible that makes it a particularly good physics textbook?


----------



## widows son (Nov 7, 2012)

True, science has limited time and resources, and I'm not saying that he is right, but a serious inquiry should be made as to either see if anything he's saying may have a shred of truth, or to prove 100% he's wrong and put an end to that and move on further. Isnt that what science is about? Finding out the truth even if it means inquiring into unorthodox or unknown subjects?
Goldwing I too ask that you elaborate, like Brian said, what particularly good physics is in the bible? The ancients were smart but they didn't have a clue of what we have as physics today.


----------



## goldwing850108 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was not referencing the bible as a book on physics but to comment on your questions about how we fit into the equation.  If you subscribe to the theory of 'Big Bang' then it was a rather large rock that God lite the fuse on. The book of Genises tells me how the universe was created and that is good enough for me. I do not have a background in physics but I do know that when I drip soup out of my spoon some force caused it to fall onto my shirt. Perhaps Fermat's Last Theorem had something to do with it. Don't be so serious guys.


----------



## widows son (Nov 8, 2012)

But science is proof that there are laws governing the universe, where the supreme being out the law in place is something that we aren't close to finding out. The big bang is a theory but there is a lot of scientific data to prove that is how the universe started, Whether the big bang was caused by a random occurrence or there was an intelligence behind it is still far from our understanding, but we're close. JMO


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Please elaborate on Fermats theorem, I'm not sure what your referring to


----------



## promason (Nov 9, 2012)

That kind of names have a jihadist extremist connotation,always


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Nassim haremein is not a jihadist, He's a new ager


----------



## goldwing850108 (Nov 9, 2012)

I threw in 'Fermats Last Theorem' just for laughs. You can Google "Fermats last Theorem ' and get more info. I know when soup drips on my shirt that it was Newton that invented gravity and made the soup drip downward. I am also glad he invented the Fig Newton. I am the member of our lodge that obligates the candidates so we all as masons, have professed a belief in God. When I ask the candidate " In whom -----" we all have answered " in -". Also, in Genises we say "In the beginning God created the Heaven and the Earth, not ' random occurrence created the Heaven and the Earth. Another quote" an unfeigned belief in the One Living and True God. As Masons we have all obligated ourselves to this belief. I think we have talked this subject to death. I will move on from this thread. Thanks for your ear.


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Belief in one God is all that is required to be a mason, one doesn't necessarily have to believe the accounts in the bible, I feel the bible is there because its a spiritual and moral book and one can reflect on the allegorical teachings in it, which is why any monotheistic spiritual book can be present. If you believe I'm the accounts of the bible, that's fine, it's not my place to tell you what to believe, but scientist labor very hard to prove these facts and we shouldn't just look away because our faith may say otherwise. I believe the GAOTU is a all pervading consciousness, the universe and nature are God.


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Also newton didn't invent gravity, he discovered its existence.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 11, 2012)

goldwing850108 said:


> it was Newton that invented gravity



Play on words I am sure. 

I personaly believe that science continues to prove intelligent design. I know someone is going to ask me to prove what i am saying but I am just a simple country boy at the end of my work day and I'm bushed. I will be glad to take up my arguement later. I will say this though. I try to keep my mind open when looking at things and I usually find that what one person see as the final answer to something can actually open the door to many other possibilities.  it's all in the interpretation.


----------



## widows son (Nov 11, 2012)

Very true my friend, and I agree that science doesn't seem to point more and more to an intelligence behind the scenes.


----------



## widows son (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry does, fat thumbs


----------



## goldwing850108 (Nov 16, 2012)

Widows son, please lighten up. I didn't intend for anyone to take my remark seriously about Newton INVENTING gravity. Cajuntinman had it right the first time.


----------



## widows son (Nov 16, 2012)

My apologies brother.


----------



## bjdeverell (Nov 27, 2012)

I keep an open mind on anyone's theories. Mystics have been talking about string theory and dark matter for millennia and science is just now catching up. The stance I take on science, religion, etc. is simply "why not." God can do whatever the hell he wants, my only job is to try and understand why.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Down by the river?  :wink:




. . . and eating a steady diet of government cheese.  Any time I hear the term "motivational speaker", I think of Matt.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been looking at this thread and not saying anything but I can't help my self.

I think that if we don't have people throwing theories out there to be pondered (texan for thinking about) we don't grow or are caused to prove the theroy wrong.  But if we attack the theorist and not the theory we will lose site of how our jurny of growing in knolage happens.  I also think that mysticism and science have common roots.  It is mysticism until proven then it is science.  

I have also wondered why the missing link is science and not mysticism?  there is no proof there just a whole in the line.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought the original topic was exhausted.  I just got tickled by Brother Bill's response.


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with you bro. Varnell, but nassim isnt the right man for the job.


----------

